# Breeder in Il?



## StlFan (Sep 6, 2013)

I've been lurking on this forum for about a year or so and have finally decided to sign up and start the process of getting a GSD. My wife and I are still a little ways out from buying, but thought we should get the ball rolling now by doing our homework and getting ourselves squared away with a plan of action. 

Here's a little bit of background as to what we are going to be looking for when we are ready to add another family member....

- male GSD that will be family pet, no intentions of breeding or showing
- we have no children or other pets (although we've had dogs before)
- would prefer a slightly lower-keyed GSD. An "Off" button is a must.
- if possible, would prefer a solid-black color GSD (but will be happy with whatever the breeder we choose will be able to place with us) 

At this point, we are just looking at different breeders and would LOVE some feedback via PM as to whom to avoid, as well as any replies here with recommendations. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

They don't have any solid blacks and won't for at least a year, but might then. You can't go wrong with Robin, she is very well known and highly recommended. She breeds German Showlines, which are suited for just about anything. Feel free to PM me for more info.
Huerta Hof German Shepherds
I've never had a dog from them, just sayin'.


----------



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

She's also a member on the forum.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I second talking to Robin. Great dogs that can pretty much do it all. Izzy and Noche are her working line DDR dogs. She may or may not have a breeding coming up in the future where you _might_ be able to get a solid black dog out of the breeding she's planning for Noche. Robin will definitely pick the best dog for you and your needs and desires though. And all puppies born in her care are generally started off socializing with her grandkids whenever the opportunity presents itself. She and her husband really love their dogs and put a lot of thought and care into what they produce.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Another recommendation for Robin at Huerta Hof.

My second recommendation is Bill Kulla and Jennifer Acevedo at vom Geistwasser:
:: BILL KULLA DOG TRAINING ::


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Wild Wolf said:


> Another recommendation for Robin at Huerta Hof.
> 
> My second recommendation is Bill Kulla and Jennifer Acevedo at vom Geistwasser:
> :: BILL KULLA DOG TRAINING ::


:thumbup: I second vom Geistwasser. I have seen many of their dogs in person, and I love them. Robin also breeds really nice dogs as well.. You really cant go wrong with either of them. Both will help you pick the right puppy for your home.


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

You need to get a hold of Robin. She hs breeding plans for both her DDR girls if that is what your looking for?? If not she has show lines and her puppies are Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## StlFan (Sep 6, 2013)

Thanks for the replies! Both of the breeders recommended so far were already on my list to consider as I have yet to read a negative post about either one of them on this forum. However, it was great to know that they are still being recommended. I'll be sure to contact both when the time comes and see where it goes. Thanks again!


----------



## justde (Oct 4, 2000)

I would also recommend Marcy Blank of Landschaft Kennels.


----------



## Sarah'sSita (Oct 27, 2001)

I have a Lanschaft puppy and also would get another from her.


----------



## lafalce (Jan 16, 2001)

I would also check out My Body Guard German Shepherds in Marengo.

They has a litter now and also a 2 year old black male for sale.

Good luck in your search!!!


----------



## Greybeards (Sep 18, 2013)

I recently bought a puppy from Bill and Jen and could not be happier We have started Shutzund training and everyone at the club have been great

we have 5 puppies in training from 3 different litters

You should come out on a Sunday and see the quality of dogs that have produced

Pauk


----------



## mkr (Nov 13, 2009)

Mittelwest. I saw some of the negative posts here, but by far, they had the best shepherds of any of the breeders in Northern Illinois.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

If you are looking for solid black, Austerlitz German Shepherds has a nice male that is producing blacks. I bred my black female to Sylar and got one solid black male pup. This is a very nice pup and love the confidence, bidability, calmness he can display. I am going to try breeding to him again but not sure when she will come in again. Suzanne does have a litter on the ground from him as well, but the one black pup was stillborn  That would be a nice male to get a pup from. Conner (the pup), settles nice in the house. Great handler focus.


----------



## PearlWolf (Nov 21, 2013)

Advertising of dogs and litters is not allowed on this board. Thank you, ADMIN


----------



## PearlWolf (Nov 21, 2013)

Advertising of dogs and litters is not allowed on this board ADMIN
http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3738/10998400435_32ef39b3d2.jpg


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Thank you everyone for the recommendation!
No solid black puppies due until Spring 2014.....still need to officially certify *Noche*, before we do the breeding. (pre-limbs look really good).

I too would recommend Jennifer & Bill Kulla in Marengo...good people and breeders!


----------

